# New 250Rs



## Ltteknishun (Nov 12, 2011)

Greetings everyone,

This is the first time I have ever posted anything on a forum of any kind, so please be gentle








We picked up our brand new 2012 Outback 250RS on Saturday and I've got to say it lives up to all our expectations and then some. My hat's off to the fine folks at Pete's RV in Vermount. They went above and beyond to make this whole experience simple and pleasant (especially Rick). Now the hard part will be putting it in storage until next camping season starts. It's going to be a long winter.

Leon


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Ltteknishun said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> This is the first time I have ever posted anything on a forum of any kind, so please be gentle
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your purchase ! It will drive you crazy all winter waiting for the chance to hook it up and go but come spring you'll be ready head out ! You have all winter to explore the RV stores and stock up on all those trailer necessities ...


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

congrats on your new tt


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

cdn campers said:


> congrats on your new tt. I was also very happy with the pers i spoke with on the phone at petes. my issue which will be resolved in the future but last july they did not have the auth to sell out backs in ind yet. would have to go to vermont. ohio for me was to far to go. ( I drove semi for 10 years and got to all states except for alaska, RI,CT and HI.) so i opted for the ohio dealer. best of luck with your new ob. sincerly doug..


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









Great choice on models! You're going to love it!


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to Outbackers !!! I picked mine up in mid-October ... just in time to winterize it.
Counting the days til Spring and making a list of "personal improvements" for when the snoiw melts.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Don't be worried about postings or questions that seem trivial--do a search first and you may find the answer to your question. We all were newbies at one time!

I've got a big 2 1/2 years as an owner-user! That's trivial based on others in the group who have years and years of experience. So I depend on them through reading what they write and commenting when I think I can add to the discussion. Don't hesitate to ask questions--the unasked question will never get answered...

Welcome and enjoy your TT.


----------



## Ltteknishun (Nov 12, 2011)

hautevue said:


> Welcome to the forums. Don't be worried about postings or questions that seem trivial--do a search first and you may find the answer to your question. We all were newbies at one time!
> 
> I've got a big 2 1/2 years as an owner-user! That's trivial based on others in the group who have years and years of experience. So I depend on them through reading what they write and commenting when I think I can add to the discussion. Don't hesitate to ask questions--the unasked question will never get answered...
> 
> Welcome and enjoy your TT.


Thanks very much. I really have enjoyed this site so far. I love looking through all the mods that others have done and look forward to shamelessly copying them


----------



## Ltteknishun (Nov 12, 2011)

duggy said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Duggy! We're really looking forward to opening the season @ Emily park.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Ltteknishun said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Duggy! We're really looking forward to opening the season @ Emily park.
[/quote]

Emily Park is almost in our back yard! It's about a ten minute drive from home. My signature picture was taken there the first weekend we used our Outback.
I figured you would have bought your trailer from Camping in Style, being so close. I guess you came to the same conclusion as me, and went to the States to save thousands.
Spring will be here in no time!


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome to the group .. We are just a tad North and West of Pearson airport ..

No plans yet for the upcoming season's first trip ..


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the floor plan of my 2011 250RS. I love to look at other travel trailers every chance I get. I have still not seen a floor plan in a TT that I prefer over the 250RS. Enjoy!


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

duggy said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Duggy! We're really looking forward to opening the season @ Emily park.
[/quote]

Emily Park is almost in our back yard! It's about a ten minute drive from home. My signature picture was taken there the first weekend we used our Outback.
I figured you would have bought your trailer from Camping in Style, being so close. I guess you came to the same conclusion as me, and went to the States to save thousands.
Spring will be here in no time!
[/quote]

We are thinking of buying a 2012 outback 250rs in the states, have any tips on what we should know about crossing the border to buy. If you have any warranty issues, are you still able to get that fixed in Canada?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

kathandroddy said:


> We are thinking of buying a 2012 outback 250rs in the states, have any tips on what we should know about crossing the border to buy. If you have any warranty issues, are you still able to get that fixed in Canada?


It was a painless procedure to bring it into Canada. We bought ours in New York. The dealer didn't charge sales tax, because it was going out of State. They put on a $15.00 temporary plate (sticker in window), which was good for 45 days, if memory serves. The dealer also gave us the necessary paperwork for customs. At the border, we paid the GST. At that time you paid the PST separately, but now the total HST would be paid at the border. Once we got home, we went online for the RIV (Registrar of Imported Vehicles) application. That cost $195.00 plus tax. When I received it in the mail, I went to Canadian Tire for the inspection. That takes about ten minutes. With that taken care of, I got Ontario plates, and the process was finished. We even camped twice with the temporary New York sticker, before the process was finished.

As for warranty, we never needed to go that route. I did a few minor adjustments myself, but never had a serious problem. Any Keystone brand dealer can do the warranty work, but some have a better attitude than others. For things like the fridge, which are covered under their own warranty, any dealer can take care of you.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy in the States again. It was a huge savings, and not that difficult a procedure.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree completely with Duggy... We bought ours from Pete's RV in Burlington, VT and paid them to deliver it to Pembina, ND. We saved 15000 on the same unit in Winnipeg. We didn't have any warranty issues at all so never had to fight with the local dealer. We talked to our small local repair guy and he told us he had done warranty work for Keystone before and could do it if necessary. I would definitely do it again if the savings were the same. The prices have come down in Winnipeg a bit since but still tend to be 5-8 thousand high. The Outback dealer has since gone bankrupt so we are without one now. Spending my time in Arizona, we talk to lots of snowbirds who have purchased all kinds of RVs in the US. They all say the same... "It saved me lots of money". That's a good enough reason for me!..









The way I looked at the warranty thing too was.. If I did have to pay someone to fix something and it cost me like 1000. I was still ahead lots...


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

duggy said:


> We are thinking of buying a 2012 outback 250rs in the states, have any tips on what we should know about crossing the border to buy. If you have any warranty issues, are you still able to get that fixed in Canada?


It was a painless procedure to bring it into Canada. We bought ours in New York. The dealer didn't charge sales tax, because it was going out of State. They put on a $15.00 temporary plate (sticker in window), which was good for 45 days, if memory serves. The dealer also gave us the necessary paperwork for customs. At the border, we paid the GST. At that time you paid the PST separately, but now the total HST would be paid at the border. Once we got home, we went online for the RIV (Registrar of Imported Vehicles) application. That cost $195.00 plus tax. When I received it in the mail, I went to Canadian Tire for the inspection. That takes about ten minutes. With that taken care of, I got Ontario plates, and the process was finished. We even camped twice with the temporary New York sticker, before the process was finished.

As for warranty, we never needed to go that route. I did a few minor adjustments myself, but never had a serious problem. Any Keystone brand dealer can do the warranty work, but some have a better attitude than others. For things like the fridge, which are covered under their own warranty, any dealer can take care of you.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy in the States again. It was a huge savings, and not that difficult a procedure.
[/quote]

Unless something has changed since I brought mine across in September 2011 you still pay GST-only at the border and PST when you go to the license bureau to get your plates.

When we picked up our 250 we were able to stay at the dealership for a couple of nights, they had serviced campsites on the property. This gave us an opportunity to identify any deficiencies and get them corrected immediately. There were a couple of little things that we hadn't noticed on our walkthrough which they corrected right away.

Also, be careful what state you purchase from as I believe some of them (like Michigan) will charge you state tax even if you are taking it out of state. (Not 100% certain about this but it's worth looking into before you make a decision)

My experience was identical to what duggy described and I too would do it again without question.


----------

